# The opposite of ZSR



## mmcmahan (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone else has had the experience of 1500+ minute recordings of a 60 minute show? This occurs primarialy on OTA HD broadcasts. 

If I press pause instead of showing 59 minutes remaining it shows 1500+ minutes. The program can be watched normally for a while but evenutally it will lock up, the picture freeses on the screen and only a warm reboot will restore the it.

I've actually begun to record on both the OTA ,HD, channel and the satellite channel, SD, to make certain I have the program in a format I can watch without rebooting. It's a royal pain.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Do you subscribe to dish Locals? If so, was the recording on a channel that had guide data?


----------



## mmcmahan (Dec 29, 2005)

I subscribe to dish Locals and yes it was on a chanel with guide data. The problem occured primarially on the CBS local affiliate in Dallas. It has not happened since the 12/08 software update.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

This is an old issue, been with us for about 1 1/2 years now. I have posted about it o few times, nothing ever comes of it. Guess it is a low priority. The recording will typically play back okay for a portion of the show, counting down the minutes correctly from what ever it started at (I've seen all kinds of very large time periods shown) then it will switch to a correct looking time remaining. Once it switches, you can not use skip or the entire recording will start over from the beginning, just watch the remaining program straight through, then delete.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Yup. I have seen it happen during times of bad weather and low signal on OTA HD primarily.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

I have this problem too.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

mmcmahan said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else has had the experience of 1500+ minute recordings of a 60 minute show? This occurs primarialy on OTA HD broadcasts.
> 
> If I press pause instead of showing 59 minutes remaining it shows 1500+ minutes. The program can be watched normally for a while but evenutally it will lock up, the picture freeses on the screen and only a warm reboot will restore the it.
> 
> I've actually begun to record on both the OTA ,HD, channel and the satellite channel, SD, to make certain I have the program in a format I can watch without rebooting. It's a royal pain.


Just last night, I found a satellite recording that didn't quit recording. When I interrupted it, it had apparently been recording for less than 24 hours. Strangely enough, when I tried to erase the timer, it said the timer was set to fire that evening a couple hours later, but it wouldn't let me erase the timer unless I stopped the recording. I dutifully stopped the recording and went back to erase the timer, but the timer had disappeared from the list.

Once before this happened when I was away on vacation, and the 921 recorded over all my saved shows except for the ones that were protected. It's not a common problem, but it certainly is a nuisance when it happens.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

I had many 1500+ min recordings during L271 and L272. Never had them before, and have not had them since. I still occasionally have recordings where the image freezes for a moment. But the system seems to recover after 10 to 20 seconds then plays normally.

Jeff


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Whoa.... this is creepy. The show I was recording while making my previous post has one of those recording glitches. This one shows about 990 min long at the start of the recording. I just got a forced reboot about 20 minutes into the show. The really creepy part is that my 921 must have been watching me post that message because the recording problem happened at almost exactly that same moment! 9:26 CST post... 23 min into the recording (that started at 9:00) it froze and rebooted.

Hmmm... if they are actually alive... that would explain a lot of the eratic behavior.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Imagine what we would be saying if the 921 had an Internet connection. Some TVs now do have it for Titan TV schedules and maybe general browsing.
-Ken


----------

